# Câble d'alimentation



## -Paria- (31 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour a tous et toutes,
Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un IMac 27pouces depuis quelques temps déjà
j'habite actuellement au Canada et je vais déménager en France.
jusque là, tout va bien...

mon problème, c'est le câble d'alimentation car au canada c'est du 110v et la forme des prises électrique n'est pas la même.

je souhaiterais savoir ou je pourrais me procurer un câble d'alimentation Français (j'ai jeté un oeil sur appel store mais je n'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur)

j'aimerais également savoir si le fait de changer mon câble d'alimentation sera suffisant, s'il ne risque pas d'avoir de problème de changement de tension.

voila..
dans l'attente de réponses éclairé de votre part..


----------



## Oizo (1 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

L'alimentation de l'iMac est universelle, elle supporte donc aussi bien du 110 V que du 220 V, donc il suffira effectivement de changer le câble d'alimentation.

Si tu ne trouves pas un nouveau câble, il suffira d'utiliser un adaptateur sur la prise murale ou alors, la fiche derrière l'iMac étant standard, d'utiliser n'importe quel autre câble d'alimentation IEC, il n'y aura juste plus le rond sur la fiche côté Mac, c'est moins esthétique, mais si l'iMac est contre un mur c'est pas gênant.


----------



## -Paria- (2 Novembre 2010)

Ok, très bien
je vais voir pour me procurer un câble d'alim standard (le rond derrière je m'en moque un peu, je suis plus souvent devant l'écran que derrière...)

sinon, oui en ultime recourt un adaptateur de prise

merci bien pour cette réponse rapide, surtout pour l'histoire de tension.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2010)

-Paria- a dit:


> Ok, très bien
> je vais voir pour me procurer un câble d'alim standard (le rond derrière je m'en moque un peu, je suis plus souvent devant l'écran que derrière...)
> 
> sinon, oui en ultime recourt un adaptateur de prise
> ...



Pourquopi changer le câble d'alimentation ? Lorsque mon fils est parti 6 mois au Canada, il s'est acheté un adaptateur à la quincaillerie du coin pour quelques  (moins de 10, de mémoire).

Tiens, ce genre là !


----------



## -Paria- (2 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour Pascal 77,
oui en ultime recourt je prendrais un adaptateur de prise mais je n'ai pas envi de me trimbaler avec ça.
mon mac a été acheté au canada donc je préfère changer le câble pour être tranquille et pas courir après l'adaptateur.
c'est déjà la méthode que j'emploi pour mon macbook (français) et sa me saoul...


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Novembre 2010)

Peut-être qu'un coup de téléphone chez Apple et ils pourront te vendre un cordon secteur version française....


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2010)

-Paria- a dit:


> je préfère changer le câble pour être tranquille et pas courir après l'adaptateur.



Tu as tort, l'adaptateur présente (par rapport au câble) l'intéressante caractéristique de pouvoir être utilisé avec ton Mac *ou tout autre équipement électrique muni d'une prise européenne, et ce y compris pour les équipements dont le câble d'alimentation n'est pas amovible.* Mon fils ne l'avait pas utilisé que pour son Mac, l'adaptateur en question


----------



## -Paria- (3 Novembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Peut-être qu'un coup de téléphone chez Apple et ils pourront te vendre un cordon secteur version française....


 
Oui c'est une tres bonne idée, je choisirais cette option si je ne trouve pas de cable d'alim standard (surement moins honnereux)

pour Pascal 77:
je comprend tres bien ton point de vue et je connais bien ce type de produit.
mais je considere cette utilisation comme un moyen a court terme, dans le cadre d'un voyage par exemple.
hors la, je rentre definitivement en france et donc je prefere prévoir sur du plus long terme.

ce type de produit est tres bien pour les ¨voyageurs¨
mais ce type d'adaptateur ce retrouve assez encombrant sur un raque a prise par exemple (bien souvant on ne peut rien mettre a coté)

c'est pourquoi j'utiliserais ce systeme en derrnier recourt.
toute fois je te remercie (ainsi que les autres )d'avoir prété attention a mon probleme et de m'avoir fourni des informations pour y remedier.


----------

